
Ask HN: If Facebook was written today, what language would you recommend? - tiuPapa
Note: Not the fb with millions of LOC but the initial one with a few thousands that started it all.
======
taprun
Whatever you are best at writing. Scale doesn't matter much compared to
traction early on.

~~~
hellbreaker
By far the best comment about programming. It really doesn't matter until you
get into the millions of users. And the chances of that are slim. So focus on
traction before scale.

------
matchmike1313
I agree with taprun, whatever you are proficient in. I would build it with
Node.JS probably or a VueJS front-end with a Go backend.

------
meric
Typescript, react?

